# Natural Rat Rod



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

It was easy. Pack with foam, leave in damp basement for thirty years and unearth. I love the dechromed wheels in three different colors. The headers were cast in yellow and the windshield frame in red. I rubbed the decals off the roof and trunk but opted for the vintage flames. Wont fit on any of my Thunderjet chassis'.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Surfs up!!! Sometimes father time and a little damp basement can add up to something cool!! Looks great Hada!!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, I am having a blast. I will show you some more pics. This site is an awesome and so are the fine members.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, it won't fit your Tjets because it's the earlier Vibrator version. Vibes had a narrower chassis. WHen they redid that body to fit the Tjet, they bulged out the body ahead of the doors to fit over the chassis and revised the headers. See how your headers have 4 pipes on each side? The Tjet version has only 3.

Here's a pic of the Tjet version:

http://www.punkjob.com/TjetCollection/large/a366b.jpg

And the Vibe for comparison:

http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/Vibrator_bl_HR_roadster2.JPG

I've heard of guys squeezing the Vibe version on a Tjet chassis, but never had one myself to try it.

--rick


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I know about the 4 pipes and 3 pipes. I suck. Gave away a 4 pipe Hot Rod (black with Red interior) for $80 with another "Rod" plus a dual garage. OUCH. Yahoo! I am gonna make a Vibe run. Gonna keep this one. David


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yes and yes*

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41952/ppuser/37494

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41951/ppuser/37494

Here's pix of some of my slab sided hotrods from a while back. You can fit the t-jet chassis to the vibe body. It requires some whittling so you'll have to sacrifice the originality of the chassis. In addition it might be best to use a scrap chassis to warm up on or murderize an AW to acquire the feel.

The above bodies were all t-jet hotrods except the blue one which technically was a "supermodified". Same difference except it has all the mounting holes for the chrome ge-dunk add-ons.

It should be noted that these models are "extra" lowered via dropping the rear axle. You'll be able to acheive something close to the green roadster in the way of ride height should you choose. It falls somewhere in between stock and totally bellied because I had to allow space for the rumble seat to articulate between the open and closed position...but a coupla milimeters one way or the other and thats pretty much where you'll land with shaving the magnet housing on the chassis, a little careful whittling on the screw posts and gear plate rails .... you choose!

Careful study will allow you to adjust the body rake by adjusting the posts correctly. As is it is you will have considerable forward rake and in the end your finished look ulitmately depends on tire and wheel selection.

Good luck!:wave:

You could also just restore the original vibrator chassis.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Bill, This is my first experience with vibe chassis. I have three now. I think the black hot rod that I had fit because it was missing a set of pipes.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I was able to squeeze a non mag chasis under mine. it looks like a sleeper until the mean green kicks in.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you the one that bought mine? Black Hot Rod with loose roof. Dang it. I love those non-mag chassis.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

No, I am the guy you sent a rwb Javelin to as a prize for a contest identifying a tyco sparking hot rods wheel and tire.

Here is my hot rod with a non mag AFX chasis with the tabs cut off. One of my all time favorites. I did not cut the tabs off of the chasis, it came that way.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bill sez:


> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41952/ppuser/37494
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41951/ppuser/37494
> 
> Here's pix of some of my slab sided hotrods from a while back...


Well, Bill, I'm used to being impressed by your modeling, but these photos really charge me up. The combination of craft and artistry, that is, making a model realistic and expressively beautiful at the same time, is stunning. 
I'm guessing the original kit is Vollmer - maybe Faller or Kibri. Though those skylights have a bit of a Pola look.
Oh yeah, the cars are pretty good too.

-- D (still a model railroader at heart, I guess)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow....yeah if memory serves it's a Pola! Good trained eye "D". Railroading like slots, is just another form of modeling. The virus can be in remission....but you'll never cure or control it

I just tossed some stuff on the layout for photo ops as it was kinda sterile. They are all left over from a monsterous Marklin train layout I have in storage. The grandyuns like the buildings. It does provide architectural detail and some necessary perspective at photo time.
Purely a slam and go though....it's all just plopped there.

I fergit a lot of stuff these dayz...Blue makes a great point....one can fit the AFX chassis to a lot of T-jet things if your not fussy about the rear screw post, wheel wells and whacking away the basket handles. They have dropped axle heights already which makes things just ducky on the hotrod which already has the jumbo wheel arch.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Bill *sez:


> ... They are all left over from a monsterous Marklin train layout I have in storage.


I saw the pic of your nice Marklin Crocodile a while back - it made me wish you lived nearby. I love Marklin, but I'm too cheap for it. When I got tired of American equipment, I did old Fleischmann, which is surprisingly abundant at train shows here in German-settled south central Texas, and works ju-u-ust fine (like all German toys).

I'd still like to do a small British-outline OO layout before I shuffle off to the big hobbyshop in the sky, and something with Bachmann's 1830s-1840s pioneer equipment. 



> I fergit a lot of stuff these dayz...


_Tell_ me about it! :drunk: (Then tell me about it again tomorrow, because I'll have forgotten it by then.) I was very surprised I could make the Pola memory-connection, because just yesterday I forgot ... okay, I've forgotten what it was I forgot, but it was sure more important than the shape of Pola's skylights.

- D


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Its like an HO "Barn find " !!



Neal :dude:


----------

